# Words That I Live By



## daricksta (Apr 14, 2017)

Years ago I coined two phrases and they're just as true now as they were then.

1. I know everything there is to know, just not all at the same time. 

2. I am never wrong, just less correct.


----------



## dr k (Apr 14, 2017)

daRicksta said:


> Years ago I coined two phrases and they're just as true now as they were then.
> 
> 1. I know everything there is to know, just not all at the same time.
> 
> 2. I am never wrong, just less correct.


lol. People who think they know it all really piss off those of us that do.
-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Apr 14, 2017)

Dr K said:


> lol. People who think they know it all really piss off those of us that do.
> -Kurt


That's why I spread my all-consuming, comprehensive knowledge out the way I do. I piss less people off over a greater period of time that way.


----------



## dr k (Apr 14, 2017)

daRicksta said:


> That's why I spread my all-consuming, comprehensive knowledge out the way I do. I piss less people off over a greater period of time that way.


So that's how marinade was invented. Hmmm. Less over a greater period of time. Sounds like Pop's wet cure. As a matter of fact the 19th will be 2 weeks in Pop's wet cure for CB. 
-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Apr 14, 2017)

Dr K said:


> So that's how marinade was invented. Hmmm. Less over a greater period of time. Sounds like Pop's wet cure. As a matter of fact the 19th will be 2 weeks in Pop's wet cure for CB.
> -Kurt


Pop's wet cure is one of the things I am not knowing at this time. Same with CB. In 2 weeks I'll know both, unless you'd like to refresh my memory now. THEN I'll have to unknow 2 other things.Knowing everything there is to know can be a real hassle, you know?

Rick


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 14, 2017)

I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken.


----------



## tardissmoker (Apr 14, 2017)

daRicksta said:


> Pop's wet cure is one of the things I am not knowing at this time. Same with CB. In 2 weeks I'll know both, unless you'd like to refresh my memory now. THEN I'll have to unknow 2 other things.Knowing everything there is to know can be a real hassle, you know?
> 
> Rick


YES, I know!! I am forced to unknow daily![emoji]128518[/emoji]


----------



## daricksta (Apr 15, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken.


I've said that myself. A double negative means that you were positively correct!


----------



## daricksta (Apr 15, 2017)

TardisSmoker said:


> YES, I know!! I am forced to unknow daily![emoji]128518[/emoji]


Just as long as it's you who's doing the unknowing and not the Alzheimer's!


----------



## tardissmoker (Apr 15, 2017)

daRicksta said:


> Just as long as it's you who's doing the unknowing and not the Alzheimer's! :biggrin:



That's what I tell my wife. I didn't forget, I just had to unknow that particular thing in order to know something else more important. At least I try to.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 16, 2017)

TardisSmoker said:


> That's what I tell my wife. I didn't forget, I just had to unknow that particular thing in order to know something else more important. At least I try to.


Yes. Our brains come equipped with a limited amount of RAM and there are no expansion slots to add more. Conversely as we age we gradually but progressively lose DRAM. But what's great about that is then we have a lot less to know and it's still more than anyone else does.


----------



## tardissmoker (Apr 16, 2017)

daRicksta said:


> Yes. Our brains come equipped with a limited amount of RAM and there are no expansion slots to add more. Conversely as we age we gradually but progressively lose DRAM. But what's great about that is then we have a lot less to know and it's still more than anyone else does.



It's not the RAM or DRAM I have a problem with, it's the ROM (really old memory)!! [emoji]128518[/emoji]


----------



## daricksta (Apr 17, 2017)

TardisSmoker said:


> It's not the RAM or DRAM I have a problem with, it's the ROM (really old memory)!! [emoji]128518[/emoji]


Way to come through, TardisSmoker. I couldn't think of a ROM joke but you delivered. Well done!


----------



## tardissmoker (Apr 17, 2017)

daRicksta said:


> Way to come through, TardisSmoker. I couldn't think of a ROM joke but you delivered. Well done!:points1:



Thanks, I'd say I know but then I'd need to unknow something and I don't know what to unknow, so I won't!


----------



## daricksta (Apr 18, 2017)

TardisSmoker said:


> Thanks, I'd say I know but then I'd need to unknow something and I don't know what to unknow, so I won't!


You're saying that there are known knows and unknown unknows but if you know an unknow is it then a know but if you get amnesia or something how to you know what know and which know to unknow unless you've got unknown unknows to decide whether to know or not?


----------



## tardissmoker (Apr 18, 2017)

That's a great, no, stupendous response. I now know that I don't know what I don't know but I now know you win!! But I had to unknknow who you are and why this even got started. I now have 1 thing to get to know. Points!


----------



## daricksta (Apr 18, 2017)

TardisSmoker said:


> That's a great, no, stupendous response. I now know that I don't know what I don't know but I now know you win!! But I had to unknknow who you are and why this even got started. I now have 1 thing to get to know. Points!


Points indeed! It's fortunate we're not next door neighbors or we'd be carrying this on for hours over the backyard fence as we tend to our smokers.


----------



## tardissmoker (Apr 18, 2017)

Amen. [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 22, 2017)

OUR CREED
We the willing
Led by the unknowing 
Have been doing the impossible
For the ungrateful
For so long
With so little
We are now qualified to do anything with nothing.


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## dr k (Apr 23, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> OUR CREED
> We the willing
> Led by the unknowing
> Have been doing the impossible
> ...


Or

OUR CREED
We the unwilling
Led  by the knowing
Have  not been doing the possible
For the grateful
For not long
With so much
We are now unqualified to do nothing with anything.

-Kurt


----------



## andreasalberz (May 16, 2017)

LOL


----------



## sunerylander (May 16, 2017)




----------



## daricksta (May 18, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> OUR CREED
> We the willing
> Led by the unknowing
> Have been doing the impossible
> ...


Excellent. You must have worked at some government job...


----------



## daricksta (May 18, 2017)

Dr K said:


> Or
> 
> OUR CREED
> We the unwilling
> ...


Kurt, you just took a poem extolling the positive aspects of incompetency and converted it into a poem which, to me, is lamenting being unemployed, something I know all too well. I am unqualified to do nothing with anything, which means that I'm qualified to do something with anything. But this offer is subject to change at any time.


----------



## dr k (May 18, 2017)

daRicksta said:


> Kurt, you just took a poem extolling the positive aspects of incompetency and converted it into a poem which, to me, is lamenting being unemployed, something I know all too well. I am unqualified to do nothing with anything, which means that I'm qualified to do something with anything. But this offer is subject to change at any time.


I guess the first half of the poem with changes in red does sound like someone that is manipulating the welfare or assistance program. I'm not even sure what it's called when one works harder to get something for nothing instead of getting work. 
-Kurt


----------



## jokensmoken (May 18, 2017)

Nah, fabrication...someone always wanting something rideculously difficult and time consuming then whining about the cost or acting as it was nothing special...
Hated pouring my skills into a project only to have the customer be unappreciative.


----------



## daricksta (May 19, 2017)

Dr K said:


> I guess the first half of the poem with changes in red does sound like someone that is manipulating the welfare or assistance program. I'm not even sure what it's called when one works harder to get something for nothing instead of getting work.
> -Kurt


Kurt, after all our years in the business together you barely know me. But then I barely know you so we're square on that. I am plagued with a mind that when it reads or hears something it immediately thinks, "What can I do with that?" I'm surprised that my wife and I are about to celebrate our 32nd wedding anniversary because for 31 years she has generously but unintentionally provided me with joke punchlines. Sometimes people will say a word or a phrase that I word backwards into a joke. Yes, it's both a gift and a curse, depending on present company. When I saw how you phrased your changes in the poem, especially that one phrase with the double negative, the unemployment idea thing came to mind. So it had a slightly serious base while just engaging in wordplay at the same time. Hey, you started it...

But to answer you last question, I used to be a welfare worker, and believe me, no one works hard to get that monthly government pittance. Would you ever be able to raise a family of 3 on anywhere from $170-650 a month (roughly calculated, depending on the individual state)? There are welfare families who somehow manage to survive on the joke of a cash grant while there are also parents with hidden, under the table income. But don't ever fall into the trap of thinking that someone on welfare is working harder to remain on it than they are looking for work. That has never been true. The vast majority of families living on welfare are living nightmare lives living in poverty in housing that feral cats wouldn't give birth to litters in, let alone enter the neighborhood without a police dog escort.


----------

